# 489 visa



## manojchalise (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello,
I am happy to share that we have been granted 489(State sponsored) visa and am planning to move to Australia(Regional Queenland). In the meantime, I am a bit anxious about job/work opportunities for foresters as I can hardly see vacancy announcements, while searching online job portals, that matches(or are similar) to my profession in Regional Queensland.

Hope someone can help me.

Regards,
Manoj
IELTS TAKEN- 18/02/2016 (L6.5, R9, W7,S6)
SKILL ASSESSMENT POSITIVE- 02/05/2016 (FORESTER) VETASSESS
EOI: 06/05/2016
INVITATION TO APPLY FOR STATE NOMINATON (QLD): 09/05/2016
APPLIED FOR STATE NOMINATION: 13/05/2016
STATE NOMINATION APPROVED AND INVITATION TO APPLY FOR 489 VISA: 15/05/2016
VISA APPLIED: 24/06/2016
PCC, FORM 80 AND MEDICALS REQUESTED BY CO: 26/07/2016
PCC AND FORM 80 UPLOADED: 05/08/2016 and 08/08/2016
MEDICALS DONE: 10/08/2016(NO CHEST X-RAY DUE TO PREGNANCY- spouse)
CHANGE OF CIRCUMSTANCES FORM with BIRTH CERTIFICATE ATTACHED :16/11/2016
BABY PASSPORT SENT: 09/12/2016
CHEST X-RAY:07/12/2016
MEDICALS FOR NEW BORN BABY:24/01/2017
Grant of Visa: 06/02/2017


----------



## jasmine197 (Feb 14, 2017)

Congratulations on getting the visa, do you mind if I ask whether you stated Queensland in your EOI or did you just put in for any state and they came back first ? Thanks


----------



## manojchalise (Feb 9, 2017)

jasmine197 said:


> Congratulations on getting the visa, do you mind if I ask whether you stated Queensland in your EOI or did you just put in for any state and they came back first ? Thanks


Hi Jasmine197,
Thank you. I had selected Queensland while submitting EOI.


----------

